# Those selected for BMQ: 26th Sept to 9th Dec in Borden



## Gunner_Pyza (20 Jul 2005)

Just want to say that I was accepted as a NESOP and I start my BMQ as the title says.   

I'd like to know if anyone else on the boards are comming with?


----------



## new recruit (22 Jul 2005)

Hi. I'm not going to BMQ in Sept, I just wanted to know what NESOP stands for. I leave for BMQ on Aug. 27, and mine is in St. Jean.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (22 Jul 2005)

Naval Electronic Sensor Operator


----------



## Alanthegreat11 (22 Jul 2005)

Are you certain about basic being in Borden? I'm also going for basic on sept 12th for the enginers.  But, I was looking forward going to Quebec, I've spent enough time in Borden with cadets.


----------



## canadianblue (22 Jul 2005)

I'm going to St Jean as a SigOp, and will be going from September 12 to December 9. They have two regular force BMQ's going on at the same time.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (22 Jul 2005)

Yea I believe they are going to be starting regular force BMQ in Borden.  But there will still be regular force BMQ in St. Jean as well.


----------



## Donaill (25 Jul 2005)

What is up with your training times? I was told that when I go to BMQ in Sept. 28 that I will be done in November.


----------



## GrahamD (27 Jul 2005)

I'm going to be at the Sept. 26th to Dec. 9th BMQ in Borden.   I Leave Victoria on the 24th.



> What is up with your training times? I was told that when I go to BMQ in Sept. 28 that I will be done in November.



I was told once that BMQ Always starts on a Monday, so I think you must have been told the 26th.  Then if you add 10 weeks its going to be until Dec. 9th.  Your recruiter may have made a hasty calculation in their head and given you incorrect info, or maybe you misheard.  It'll all be cleared up during your swearing in ceremony anyway.


----------



## J_Mac (27 Jul 2005)

I am going to BMQ Sept 26th- Dec 9th, I wasn't told whether that was St.Jean or Borden, but I will definitely ask the next time I am speaking to a recruiter. Although from the posts I've read in several threads it seems that date points to Borden. Which would actually be awesome because my brother lives about a 25 minute drive from Borden, much better than the 13 hour drive away from my home (Halifax).


----------



## GrahamD (29 Jul 2005)

I'm happy about going to Borden because I'd like to try and take in a Leafs game during the mid course break.  Go Leafs Go.
Anyway, what trade are you going J-Mac? I met a couple of guys at my repeat PT test who were going on the Sept 26th course for 031 PPCLI.
I hope our course meshes well and gets into the teamwork fast, so that all our time at BMQ goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Tollboothwilli3 (17 Aug 2005)

GO LEAFS GO!!

Im head'in to borden for the 26th as well. Think there will be time to catch a game? didnt even cross my mind until now


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (18 Aug 2005)

A couple Leafs games would be nice.  I'd prefer a few Blue Jays games.   They are only 4 games away from the wildcard.   I think they can make the playoffs.

But of course training first!  Didn't exactly wait 8 months for nothing   ;D


----------



## bluesnoser85 (18 Aug 2005)

I'm on the BMQ course at Borden Sept 26th-Dec 9...See Yahs There


----------



## IcEPiCk (22 Aug 2005)

I was supposed to goto St Jean originally...

Apparently its now Borden

September 26th to December 9th!

See you there.


----------



## MysticLies (23 Aug 2005)

I just came back from my BMQ last week, which was in Borden. and yes we did have reg guys within my platoon.


----------



## J_Mac (23 Aug 2005)

Count me in !! So excited, slightly terrified! I'll see you there!


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (24 Aug 2005)

To those that are going let's give a little information about ourselves.  Just so that it'll make things a little easier when we see each other in Borden.

Mark Pyza from Oakville Ontario.  You pronounce my last name Pie-za basically.  20 years old.  Going into NESOP.  I'm pretty excited that it's only another 33 days left till we start basic.  I hope everything goes well and good luck to all.


----------



## cgyflames01 (24 Aug 2005)

Tollboothwilli3 said:
			
		

> GO LEAFS GO!!


  :  :  :  :


----------



## IcEPiCk (24 Aug 2005)

A better idea is just add everyone to your msn list...  Most people here have hotmail it seems.

cameronyule@hotmail.com

I was told to arrive early around the 23rd-24th.


----------



## bluesnoser85 (26 Aug 2005)

Ryan from Nova Scotia...20...Goin in as Line Technician

MSN is rhino_116@hotmail.com...feel free to add


----------



## armydude911 (26 Aug 2005)

Hey all, i've been selected for BMQ Sept 26th to Dec 9th for SIG OP... my acceptance letter and the recruiter both said Borden, but my joining package is all about St Jean, and it says all recruits go to quebec for BMQ, so im a little confused lol

also, i was wondering what kinds of things i am allowed to bring... like luxury items... im sure the answer is none, but things like, camera, personal cd player, guitar.. those kinds of things? also, any advice on what i should bring, or what to expect would be greatly appreciated... the only advice i have been given is from ppl who did BMQ in the 80's so its a little different, i'd assume  ;D 

other than that, anyone willing to spill anything about BMQ i'd be glad to hear from them, my email is milkboned911@hotmail.com if anyone wishes to chat further

thanks


----------



## S.A.Blundon (27 Aug 2005)

Well ArmyDude,

I haven't gone to BMQ yet but my brothers just returned within the past year. They advised me just to bring whats on the list. Anything else could be taken away from you untill you are finished basic training. I'm going to BMQ in borden on 3rd oct to 16 dec. Maybe i'll see you there ;D


----------



## MysticLies (27 Aug 2005)

were you go mostly depends on what you are. Reservist mostly Navy are sent to Borden. and Regs are sent to St.Jean. But things in Borden are changing so you never know.

if you do get to go to Borden here are some tips.

1) buy some sunscreen, for wassaga beach and all

2) if you want to go to wassaga beach then you better have some clean floors, thats why I recommend you buy swifer cloths

3)you can bring a guitar if you want (I wouldn't recommend it), it will be kept in civi-lockup, and you will on be able to use it when you get leave. if you want to bring a book, or a camera go ahead. Just don't bring anything to valuable, even thought you will be given the chance in the beginning of the course to store anything valuable(small in size) in a super protective place, and you will be given your items at the end of the course.

4) Don't frat....god goodens sake don't frat.

5) get a lot of black thread

6) take it seriously and have fun.

7) regardless of what people say, I rarely saw a mosquito during my summer BMQ.


----------



## Gouki (27 Aug 2005)

armydude911 said:
			
		

> Hey all, i've been selected for BMQ Sept 26th to Dec 9th for SIG OP... my acceptance letter and the recruiter both said Borden, but my joining package is all about St Jean, and it says all recruits go to quebec for BMQ, so im a little confused lol
> 
> also, i was wondering what kinds of things i am allowed to bring... like luxury items... im sure the answer is none, but things like, camera, personal cd player, guitar.. those kinds of things? also, any advice on what i should bring, or what to expect would be greatly appreciated... the only advice i have been given is from ppl who did BMQ in the 80's so its a little different, i'd assume  ;D
> 
> ...



You are almost never going to get to use the guitar like Mystic pointed out. A camera and book are okay, they're small, easy to carry and aren't too outlandish, but a guitar? Discmans are alright but MP3 players are better cause they're smaller and more reliable.

And it was Navy Res that do BMQ in Borden. When I was there before I came home on leave I walked by them just about every single day. However, and this is just a *rumour* circulating in the ol mill, is that reg force members may begin to come to Borden for BMQ.. Some people weren't happy thinking that if they went through St. Jean everyone else should too but once again it's just a rumour. This is why PRETC is gonna be very busy as well, something about a crapload of new recruits (I am assuming to be Reservists) are coming in and some may have to stay in the PRETC barracks cause there isn't any space elsewhere.

But that's just what I overheard from some senior NCO's


----------



## MysticLies (27 Aug 2005)

the rumour is somewhat true, will at least from what my instructors told us at the end of our BMQ. I think there will be see a lot more reg BMQ in Borden, because what were were told, was that it would no longer be called NRTD, but something else. Besides during my BMQ we had reg force recurits among our platoons.


----------



## Tollboothwilli3 (29 Aug 2005)

Terry From Cape Breton,
Trade: AVS 
msn email: terrywadman_@hotmail.com

See You There!!


----------



## GrahamD (30 Aug 2005)

I think the rumor has been validated.  I have been told that I will definately be attending BMQ in Borden on the 26th of September.  I'm going regular force 031 (infantry).  I get sworn in on September 2nd here in Victoria.
I'm getting pretty excited about it, but nervous too.

Anyway, My name's Daryn Graham, I'm 29, and my hotmail is Mctwist69@hotmail.com if anyone wants to add me on messenger.  I'd be happy to at least hear some familiar names when I get to BMQ.  I fly out on the 24th, and I guess that leaves the 25th open for exploring the base?  I'm not really sure what happens with that day, I haven't been told anything.  Hopefully they feed us. If I have the chance I'll probably go to bed at about 8pm because I have a sneaking suspicion that the course will begin really really early in the morning, and the opportunity for sleep the following ten weeks may be very slim.


----------



## SierraAir (30 Aug 2005)

My name is mike and i'm also on the BMQ course in Borden that starts on the 26th. I'm from Winnipeg and fly out on the 24th. I'm pretty sure we will just be tying up some lose ends on the 25th. A little paper work, waiting for the stragglers to show up. 

My msn is righty8@hotmail.com


----------



## armydude911 (30 Aug 2005)

hey there,

so i called up the recruiting office and asked them where i was being sent (my acceptance letter said borden, but i received st jean joining package so i was a little confused) and its all been straightened out and they are sending me a borden package, yay   

anyways, now that i know for sure where im goin i was just wondering a few things:
      1.  what is borden is going to be like?
      2.  what borden in the winter is like ?
      3. i have a military duffel bag, but should i just buy a civvie one?
      4. i was told im going to start out making 2421 a month, when does that start? once im sworn in? once i start bmq?
      5. how long after bmq will i have to wait until sq starts... also where it will be held; and
      6. where am i most likely to be posted once bmq n sq are finished

i think thats about all the questions i have for now, but im sure i'll be back  ;D


----------



## Gouki (30 Aug 2005)

armydude911 said:
			
		

> anyways, now that i know for sure where im goin i was just wondering a few things:
> 1.  what is borden is going to be like?
> 2.  what borden in the winter is like ?
> 3. i have a military duffel bag, but should i just buy a civvie one?
> ...



1. Borden is fun, at least I find it so. A decent Canex, Tim's nearby.. Wasaga beach is 20 min away, Toronto is within driving distance. Lots of stuff to do on base I find and the mess is good. Bleachers and Huron's are good places too (I like Hurons more). You probably won't have the time to do any of this but you asked what Borden is going to be like..

2. Borden winters are cold, but not prairie cold, so it's not that bad. People there complained to me about -25/-30 degree winters, which is funny.

3. Use your duffel bag if you can

4. Your pay date starts from your enrolment date; check your posting orders to see when that is

5. Hard to tell. Some guys are in PRETC right now in Borden awaiting SQ .. they try to get it for you asap but it's not always a guarantee. One guy has been waiting since July and his SQ starts in October. It depends on how your BMQ course flows into the next scheduled SQ course. Some people only had to wait a week.

6. Depends on your trade, where you request, and where they need you most.


----------



## armydude911 (30 Aug 2005)

hey, thanks a lot, your info was muchly appreciated  

i have a couple more questions, i read about it a lot, and kept getting different answers but its concerning my electric razor, i'm a die hard electric user, but i think this is the most common response to it... i can use it in garrison, but not in the field i'll have to suck it up and use a bic, even though its cordless ;D i know thats not the point... 

another thing, what kinds of things should i bring with me to help with training... (gerbers, fmp, maybe winter gear? that kind of thing...)

thanks a lot


----------



## SierraAir (31 Aug 2005)

I've seen people using cordless electric razors in the feild....


But they were Sgt's and higher...


----------



## watson (1 Sep 2005)

I also have been selected for BMQ from the 26th to the 9th of dec, but my recruiter told me I will be going to st jean. I only live about 30 min from CFB Borden but am still going to st jean. It seems that everyone is going to borden. Is anyone else going to st jean at the same time ?


----------



## Tollboothwilli3 (1 Sep 2005)

This might help 


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34024.0.html


----------



## SierraAir (22 Sep 2005)

Anyone getting anxious yet?

I'm all ready to leave this Sunday. See you guys there!


----------



## belka (22 Sep 2005)

armydude911 said:
			
		

> hey, thanks a lot, your info was muchly appreciated
> 
> i have a couple more questions, i read about it a lot, and kept getting different answers but its concerning my electric razor, i'm a die hard electric user, but i think this is the most common response to it... i can use it in garrison, but not in the field i'll have to suck it up and use a bic, even though its cordless ;D i know thats not the point...
> 
> ...



I used an electric razor in our field portion of BMQ, and it wasn't a problem.


----------



## PteMacPooie (23 Sep 2005)

Hey all.

Yes it is official, there will be BMQ offered in Borden as well 8) for the next 10-11 years.  
My next door neighbor is one of the instructors for the October course.

Word is that you can have electronics with you...cell phones, cd players etc...but they will not be allowed on you during the day time.
There will be a pilot program that has SQ attached to BMQ which will be 2 weeks longer than normal.  your field training will be at blackdown.  we will be training 2000- 2500 troops a year.  

I did basic in St Jean...and trust me I would take Borden anyday.

Good Luck to you all...and by the way you can get leaf tickets at the jr ranks mess for 5$ and barrie colt tickets for free.

Cheers!


----------



## grayman (23 Sep 2005)

Troops  it is in your best intreset to leave all expensive attractible items at home, dont bother bringing knives and winter kit and all that stuff because you will not be able to keep them.  Any thing you will need for your course will be supplied to you.
As for reg force BMQ courses run in Borden, I can assure you that they are being run there because of recruiting overflow it has been transformed to a reg force BMQ training facility, and for the most part with reg force instructors, I would say about 90%.  Anybody who is giving advice about thier course that run in the summer, if you were a reservist, for the most part the info cant be trusted, not because it wasnt true but rather there has been enourmous changes and some of the info given may no longer apply.

Any more questions let me know.

SOLDIER ON!!


----------



## SierraAir (23 Sep 2005)

grayman said:
			
		

> dont bother bringing knives and winter kit and all that stuff because you will not be able to keep them.




I'm bringing my winter civi jacket....


----------



## GrahamD (23 Sep 2005)

SierraAir said:
			
		

> Anyone getting anxious yet?
> 
> I'm all ready to leave this Sunday. See you guys there!



I'm leaving my house tomorrow at about 0415 to be early for check-in at the airport.  It's going to be interesting to see what they do with us for a day and half before our course begins.  Hopefully we are allowed to explore the base somewhat, and maybe get some exercise to help calm the nerves a little bit, because yes I'm feeling pretty nervous now.  I know once we get underway, I'm going to work hard and get through it at all costs, but I'm needing to tell myself that over and over right now to feel the confidence I had when I first applied.

See you there, and just remember that we are all going to work together to make sure that we get through. 
Also, I think we're going to be the first Regular Force course at Borden, so I'm not sure we'll have the benefit of other courses being able to give us tips and advice when we get there, we're going to have to figure it all out as we go, and we're going to have to work hard to set an example of what a hard working and cohesive BMQ course should look like for any other courses that may be scheduled to begin in the weeks following ours.  I think if we set a high standard for ourselves and see it through we'll be too tired to even think of being nervous about anything they throw at us, and we'll have too much pride in ourselves to ever think about quitting.

My name's Daryn Graham by the way, and I'm one of 6 recruits from Vancouver Island arriving in Borden Tomorrow afternoon.  I think there is 5 of us going for Infantry with the PPCLI, and one lady who is going to be a meteorologist with the Airforce.  So for anyone wondering, we are definitely not going to be an all male course.  I've met them all, and it seems that at least on our part we are going to be a friendly and motivated unit.
Potential hardships for me are going to be inspections, and, staying awake in class.  Keep poking me if you see me nodding off, I fall asleep in movies fairly often and I used to fall asleep in highschool classes during the class after lunch break all the time, not because I wasn't interested, but my body just goes through a lull during that time, I don't want it to happen even once at BMQ.
My strongest point will likely be first aid.  I have been OFA level 3 qualified twice, and although the military will have it's own system for training, many, if not most of the principles are going to be the same.  I won't be pointing myself out as someone who knows about first aid obviously (I'm a blank page, waiting to be filled with military knowledge), but I know I'm going to pick it up really fast, and find opportunities to give others assistance.

Good luck to all of us, and hopefully we're all still there on Dec 9th.


----------



## SierraAir (23 Sep 2005)

I'm departing at 0945 from Winnipeg on Sunday. So I get an extra day at home. ;D


There seems to be a lot of people going Infantry, nice to see some other airforce people there. Hopefully we'll be out to a running start, and not have any major hic-ups. I don't know if I have a single strong point, but most of it should come back to me after being out of the reserves for a year. I'm also hoping for a mild winter, and not another repeat of my first BMQ FTX that also took place in the winter. :


----------



## NavyBoys (24 Sep 2005)

Tollboothwilli3 said:
			
		

> GO LEAFS GO!!
> 
> Im head'in to borden for the 26th as well. Think there will be time to catch a game? didnt even cross my mind until now



Silly Rabbit...  You won't have the time...


----------



## Bull_STR (13 Oct 2005)

Hey have seen you guys running around Borden already. lol ohh the BMQ days.  I will be thinking of you guys while I sit at PRETC waiting to go to Sigs QL3.


----------



## Gouki (13 Oct 2005)

haha.. my mod is right outside PRETC and I laugh at everyone still there .... well it wasn't too bad but sitting out smoking in the tents gets old REAL quick

It kinda sucks cause we literally have to race them to get to the mess for .. just about every meal before they do.. and their marching! Priceless

I was surprised at the sheer number of recruits coming in though... a few weeks ago it was just like ... 2 platoons, but since then more and more just keep piling in, I think there are around 4-5 here now all crammed into one general area (close to T-139 or the NavRes school).. And a few days ago I saw a bunch of people in civvies "formed" up which could only be another BMQ platoon getting ready to go.


----------



## GrahamD (5 Nov 2005)

> It kinda sucks cause we literally have to race them to get to the mess for .. just about every meal before they do.. and their marching! Priceless



Hey now, our marching is coming along quite well.  Just wait and see when we go on parade 11Nov05.


----------



## SierraAir (11 Nov 2005)

Hey,


Parade went pretty well today. A Coy 2 Pl is way ahead on drill....


going in the field this Monday, should be fun.


----------



## bluesnoser85 (13 Dec 2005)

SierraAir said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> 
> Parade went pretty well today. A Coy 2 Pl is way ahead on drill....
> ...



But who looked better in the end..A1 Baby..   ...Congrads to all of us who graduated the 8th...Was a hoot and good luck down the road


----------

